# Cubing In Tulsa, OK



## CuberCritic (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello to all my fellow cubers,

I've been wanting to create one of these for quite sometime and I am now finally getting to the place to do it. I have a website that I've been building up, and I want to get some cubers to interact with. I figured this would be great for all of us to get to know the people around the area and to better build our skills.

If you are in Tulsa and would like to hang out and chat here, welcome and I can't wait to see where this takes us.


----------



## dreami (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm not in Tulsa but this is the nearest post to me in Joplin. Wish there were more cubers around this area


----------

